# Is this a 90 Master Light?



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

The seller claims that this is a 1990 Master Light. Now that I have it home I'm not so sure. I'm sure it has been repainted but I don't care. It's beautiful. There is no tubing decal. The down tube is the signature Colnago shape. Flaring to 32 mm at the bottom bracket. The seat and top tubes are round. Chrome right chain stay. Chrome straight blade fork. Chrome head tube lugs with some nice detail. Seat stay had clover design at the top. Internal brake cable routing. Colnago cast into bottom of bottom bracket. Colnago 3A875 on right drop out. 130 rear spacing. It came with 8 speed Campy. 
Is this a Master light or something else?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like it. Compare to this "known good" one. Fork, stays, and lugs all seem to match.

http://velospace.org/node/2898

You might check for internal rust.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

There is definitely some serious rust build up. If I bought it, I'd at the minimum strip everything off and spray "frame saver" throughout the inside of the frame.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

icsloppl said:


> Looks like it. Compare to this "known good" one. Fork, stays, and lugs all seem to match.
> 
> http://velospace.org/node/2898
> 
> You might check for internal rust.


I saw that picture too on my search. I can't tell if the top and seat tube are round. His bike has all four stays chromed and mine only has the right chain stay. Who knows, maybe they painted over the chrome. 

I looked inside the bottom bracket and it's nice and clean. Whew!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That is probably a Master Piu (in Europe) or Master (in America). 

The Master Olympic came in late 1992, and Colnago was forced by the IOC to switch names, and so the Master Olympic became Master Light in America, and continued as Master Olympic for a couple more months, then also became Master Light in Europe and Asia.

There ain't no Master Light in 1990.

Seat tube and top tube are round!! So its not even a Master!! The Master, Master Light and Master X Light all have fluted tubes for all three main tubes and have both chainstays (not just the right) and both seat stays chromed.

What is that?? And why is it so rusted at the bottom bracket?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Thinking through it further, I think its a Colnago Technos. That is a frame that is Master-like, sort of like a budget Master. Masters definitely have all three main tubes fluted. That frame is probably lighter than a Master though because it has just one fluted tube.


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

Can you clarify what you mean by?

"The down tube is the signature Colnago shape. Flaring to 32 mm at the bottom bracket"

It's not clear from the photograph but has the down tube been crimped?
Crimping starts after the brazed on lever bosses and there are about 10 crimps?

If it is as I describe and looking at the detailing - Bottom bracket, seat stay tops, had lug detailing - I think it’s a Conic SLX.

Tubing was Columbus SLX with the modified down tube.

Have you looked down the seat tube - you can see the spiral - the X bit of SLX.

Conic SLX's were early 90's.

I have a 1992 catalogue - more of a brochure actually - and it’s featured in there, I also have a Conic SLX.

Roger


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Roger753 said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by?
> 
> "The down tube is the signature Colnago shape. Flaring to 32 mm at the bottom bracket"
> 
> ...


Yes Roger, crimped down tube. I looked in the seat tube once when I was looking for rust and I don't remember seeing any spiraling.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

The cables just scrape along the bottom bracket shell then? No guides or anything? Dunno what it is, but it sure doesn't look like a Master Light.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> Thinking through it further, I think its a Colnago Technos. That is a frame that is Master-like, sort of like a budget Master. Masters definitely have all three main tubes fluted. That frame is probably lighter than a Master though because it has just one fluted tube.


I have been looking at Techos' and the seat stays attach differently. thanks


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

The b/b shell is a mess. I'm concerned that the condition of the shell is inconsistent with the frame condition elsewhere. A spotless headset and a cruddy b/b? Can't imagine that someone with the good taste to buy a Colnago would spend all day polishing the chrome and ignoring the areas that suffer from the elements most. It looks like the seller didn't care enough to put even a plastic cable guide on before fitting new cables. That screams disrespect to a great brand (or any brand come to that), poor maintenance skills and a desire to make some fast money from a Colnago fan. I would want to know the provenance of that frame before giving him a penny of my hard-earned.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

On second thoughts it seems that there's _never_ been any kind of cable guide on that b/b shell. Mmm? Doesn't seem right somehow. I'd hate to ride a frame that good knowing the cables are abrading the b/b shell every time I change gear.


----------



## ServingTruth (Oct 2, 2009)

Someone forgot to install the BB cable guide... oops.


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

"Yes Roger, crimped down tube. I looked in the seat tube once when I was looking for rust and I don't remember seeing any spiraling."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The spirals are hard to see unless you are actually looking for them. I have also looked closer at the BB photograph and can see the crimps in the down tube. 

I am certain it’s a Conic SLX.

I have attached a scan from the 1991 catalogue describing a Conic SLX.

The catalogue also has some interesting prices written in pen.

all GBP

C35 2199 
Carbitubo 1399 
Master Pui 765
Conic SLX 549
SL 449
Cromor 369 

As for the Bottom Bracket and cable guides not being fitted these BB's were never designed to use separate cable guides. It’s not that clear in the photograph but there are 2 channels cast into the BB to the rear of the 2 eyes to act as guides. 

Also there was no actual need when these frames were being made, as there is now for a "low" friction under BB guide, there was no indexing to worry about. 

As for the corrosion my initial thought would be that it is paint bubbling and in all probability looks much worse than it actually is and is. Given the relative thicknesses of the BB (over 2mm) and the frame tubing adjacent to it (less than 1mm) if the BB's integrity was impaired due to corrosion then there would be damn great holes in the tubes if in fact there were an tubes left.

Roger


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

Oops try again.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Roger. I think you have identified it. Does your rear brake cable enter on the bottom and exit the top of the top tube? Is the bottom bracket the same design? You are right. It looks worse than it is.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm looking at my catalog which must be a 1992. They show that same exact paint job Conic SLX. Downtube: 28.6mm @ headtube 32mm @ BB. The bottom bracket shell looks similar to my Master Piu which is a 1991. I think 1992 was the first year of the Art-Decor Masters.

Just fill in the little clovers on the seatstays and the teardrop shapes on the head lugs with gold paint and you will be back to original.

One of my friends bought one of those black and gold Conic SLX's back in the day... Colorado Cyclist was closing them out for $399  I think my Master was a whopping $599.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

wildboar said:


> I'm looking at my catalog which must be a 1992. They show that same exact paint job Conic SLX. Downtube: 28.6mm @ headtube 32mm @ BB. The bottom bracket shell looks similar to my Master Piu which is a 1991. I think 1992 was the first year of the Art-Decor Masters.
> 
> Just fill in the little clovers on the seatstays and the teardrop shapes on the head lugs with gold paint and you will be back to original.
> 
> One of my friends bought one of those black and gold Conic SLX's back in the day... Colorado Cyclist was closing them out for $399  I think my Master was a whopping $599.


Why didn't I have my check book out back then? 
Excellent help. Could you send me a scan of those pages?


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's a pic (someday I'll get my scanner running again):


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

That's it! Thank you very much. And thanks to all of you for your input.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

ServingTruth said:


> Someone forgot to install the BB cable guide... oops.


To be fair every steel Colnago I have ever purchased came without a cable guide installed.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

ServingTruth said:


> Someone forgot to install the BB cable guide... oops.


I can remember back it those days, sort of, it wasn't unusual to see that design without a plastic cable guide. The hole isn't threaded either. When I clean it up and fix the paint I will figure out a way to keep the cables off of the metal.


----------

